# Llama's hind paw



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

as some of you might recall, in March I posted about the scary incident where Llama jumped out of my mom's lap and landed at a bad angle. she screamed horribly and was limping for a while. the x-ray did not show anything, but she does have luxating patella in that leg, grade 2. the limping went away on its own.

...however, it came back with a vengeance. I don't know what re-triggered it. she's seeing a vet on Thurs, but what are the options? should we start thinking about surgery, even though she's so young? would a cast help, even though she's highly energetic?

any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Llama's injury. My brother-in-laws dog had Lyme which resulted in bad joint pain for his American Eskimo. His vet suggested glucosomine (the liquid kind you get at Costco) and his dog went from being unable to use the stairs (for a year) to bounding up them again. I don't know that this would be effective on a luxating patella but it may be worth trying. I have also heard feeding chicken feet are good for the joints. Hopefully she will not need an operation - maybe it is just a sprain.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Llama's injury. My brother-in-laws dog had Lyme which resulted in bad joint pain for his American Eskimo. His vet suggested glucosomine (the liquid kind you get at Costco) and his dog went from being unable to use the stairs (for a year) to bounding up them again. I don't know that this would be effective on a luxating patella but it may be worth trying. I have also heard feeding chicken feet are good for the joints. Hopefully she will not need an operation - maybe it is just a sprain.


thank you! we've started her on glucosamine. I'll let you know the vet says.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Llamas going through the mill lately - teeth pulled, the misadventure at the vet hospital - hopefully this will be something minor. It is a bummer that you can't go before Thursday. I don't mind waiting when I have to go to the doctor but if my dog is ill it drives me nuts if he has to wait for an appointment.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have use vitamin C for most joint issues just make sure it doen't have calcium in it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Poor Llamas going through the mill lately - teeth pulled, the misadventure at the vet hospital - hopefully this will be something minor. It is a bummer that you can't go before Thursday. I don't mind waiting when I have to go to the doctor but if my dog is ill it drives me nuts if he has to wait for an appointment.


it's one of the best vets and it's the soonest he could do. Llama is extremely playful, so as horrible as this waiting is, she's very much herself and I'm looking forward to discussing the problem with this vet.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

how would you administer liquid glucosamine?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just put it in Zack's food. The vet told me how much to use - I am sure the dose for a toy is very small. Zack was not crazy about the taste but he got use to it. If they are reluctant at first crumble something yummy in their food. I also just read that beef trachea are naturally high in chrondroitin which is also good for the joints. Dogs go crazy for these. For Swizzle I cut it in half; it is kind of big for a small dog. This is also good for their teeth.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

llama will most likely need a $3000 surgery. also those [censored] at the other hospital missed another bad tooth. unbelievable....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh fracturedcircle that is horrible. I hope you have pet insurance. (I say that but I do not.) It must come as not big surprise about the tooth since they are so messed up there. Is it the patella? How bad will the operation be for Llama? Do they expect a full recovery? Sorry for the barrage of questions. I am so upset for you and Llama.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry about all the problems with Llama, what did they say was wrong with her leg/paw?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

it is the patella. she went from grade 2 to grade 3 in several months and she's only 13 months.... the vet was very positive, but told us to try the metacam first. she does have insurance, but I won't be surprised if they pull some trick and refuse to pay. you can tell that I'm a bit cynical about such things.

I'll do whatever it takes to make her better. she's the best thing that's happened to me, health problems or not.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry, she is so young for something like that to happen. The good thing is she has a 'mommy' that loves her and will do what it takes to make her better. You and Llama are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

